# Honda Pioneer 1000 UTV???



## Pic

Looking into getting one of the new Honda Pioneer 1000 utv's has anyone had any experience with these?


----------



## printman

I have the Pioneer 700-4 and the Pioneer 1000-5 deluxe. Both are good machines. The 1000 is so much smoother and powerful. I am only telling you this because if you consider the 700 as an option that is fine for basic stuff but not half the machine of the 1000.


----------



## JDT4430

How is the leg room in the 1000 compared to the 700. A friend of mine has the 700 and it doesn't quit have enough room for me. Driving it's as bad but would still like a little more room. I'm 6'1" 250lbs. Other that it seems to be a pretty good machine.


----------



## atcfisherman

I test drove the 700 pioneer and while I was impressed with the machine, the motor was lacking on power IMO. It is rated @ 38.9hp, which for a 700cc motor, is way too low. The new one is rated @ 77hp. I've watched videos on youtube of it and it looks like it's very powerful. I will be looking at it harder this summer.


----------



## printman

I am 6' 190 and the 700 and 1000 both feel small but I am please with both for my property. I like the 60 + mph top speed on the 1000. Kinda nice running the roads and not pinging governor speed of 40 on the 700.


----------



## printman

Just a quick update on the Pioneer 1000. This thing puts some serious engine heat right on your back and comes up out of the seat belt slots. I just want to warn you that for $17,000 it should not be cooking me during the summer. I am a big Honda fan but this thing needs modification to shield this heat and I am not happy about that.


----------



## sand storm

my neighbor has a 1000. Been in it a bunch of times. Strong,dependable,fast but the heat from the engine makes it uncomfortable on long rides or working it on the ranch.


----------



## Aktx

If you want a work vehicle, get a diesel Mule. If you want sport, get a Can Am X3, mine is 172 hp stock, all the goodies, and has been absolutely rock solid. 

I've owned em all and that's my take. The Honda just doesn't have a well defined mission.Too big, too heavy, underpowered, undersuspended, too much heat, list goes on.


----------

